# Atletico Madrid - Barcellona, 11 gennaio ore 20.00



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2014)

Big match al Vicente Calderon tra le due capoliste della Liga.

Da una parte Messi, Sanchez e Neymar, dall'altra Diego Costa e l'ex Villa.

L'incontro sarà trasmesso su *Fox Sports*.

Telecronaca di Stefano Borghi e Fabio Capello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2014)

nooo Capello! Forza Atletico vincete e non rompete le palle in Champions


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Big match al Vicente Calderon tra le due capoliste della Liga.
> 
> Da una parte Messi, Sanchez e Neymar, dall'altra Diego Costa e l'ex Villa.
> 
> ...



Borghi in un paese meritocratico sarebbe il telecronista principe di qualsiasi tv..troppo bravo e preparato...

Per la partita: credo che l'Atletico avrà la meglio, il Barça in più può mettere l'esperienza a questo tipo di incontri, però hanno l'incognita Messi (se rientra)...mah secondo vince l'Atletico...


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Forza Atletico. Partita importantissima.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Gennaio 2014)

Forza Atletico!!!
Io invece ho l'impressione che vincerà il Barca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Gennaio 2014)

Forza Atletico!


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2014)

Vai Diego 



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Borghi in un paese meritocratico sarebbe il telecronista principe di qualsiasi tv..troppo bravo e preparato...



Borghi >>>>>>> Caressa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Borghi in un paese meritocratico sarebbe il telecronista principe di qualsiasi tv..troppo bravo e preparato...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> a me piacciono di più Compagnoni, Marianella e altri 2 di Sky


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2014)

Se gioca Messi il Barca vince,se non gioca Messi il Barca perde. Semplice.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se gioca Messi il Barca vince,se non gioca Messi il Barca perde. Semplice.



ha giocato in Coppa del Re e ha fatto doppietta...quindi dovrebbe giocare


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2014)

*Le formazioni ufficiali:*

Atletico Madrid (4-4-2): Courtois; Juanfran, Miranda, Godin, Filipe; Tiago, Gabi, Koke, Arda Turan; Diego Costa, Villa. All.: Simeone.

Barcellona (4-3-3): Valdes; Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Fabregas, Sanchez, Pedro. All.: Martino.


----------



## O Animal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ha giocato in Coppa del Re e ha fatto doppietta...quindi dovrebbe giocare



Stamattina dicevano panca...


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2014)

Se l'Atletico ne fa due prima che entra Messi ce la può fare.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2014)

Incredibile: fuori sia Messi che Neymar


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile: fuori sia Messi che Neymar


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile: fuori sia Messi che Neymar



C'è speranza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

Dai che questo è l'anno dei Colchoneros!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

dai Atletico!!! Vincete e soprattutto non rompete le palle in Champions


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2014)

Forza Barca


----------



## Aragorn (11 Gennaio 2014)

Allegri invece guarderà C'è posta per te


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Allegri invece guarderà C'è posta per te



Tanto gioca solo la prossima avversaria in CL che gli frega? 

Chissà magari vuol farsi assumere come nuovo postino


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque David Villa è costato 5mil....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Gennaio 2014)

L'Atletico è una squadra organizzata benissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

che gioco schifoso quello del Barcellona mamma mia
look nuovo di Simeone...è tanto che non lo vedo in tv


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque David Villa è costato 5mil....



è stato sempre sottovalutato e non capisco il perchè...di poco inferiore a Raul


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

senza parlare a livello tecnico ma fisicamente questo atletico madrid ci massacra..


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2014)

"Sorteggio fortunato per il Milan: pescato l'Atletico Madrid" (cit.)
Al momento peggio di loro ci sarebbe stato solamente il Bayern.
L'unica speranza per potercela giocare è che calino atleticamente.
Altrimenti non ci sarà storia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2014)

Il pressing e le ripartenze dell'Atlético sono ingestibili per noi,c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "Sorteggio fortunato per il Milan: pescato l'Atletico Madrid" (cit.)
> Al momento peggio di loro ci sarebbe stato solamente il Bayern.
> L'unica speranza per potercela giocare è che calino atleticamente.
> Altrimenti non ci sarà storia.



una frase di questa poteva dirla solo chi non capisce nulla di calcio, cioè la maggior parte dei giornalisti..


----------



## O Animal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Bene a tratti l'Atletico anche se da Diego Costa mi aspettavo di più, sopratutto contro Mascherano e Piqueton...

Mancando Messi Iniesta fa la piangina al posto suo, migliore del Barca Pedro perché in quella fascia non lo marca nessuno, non immagino la devastazione che avrebbe fatto Neymar con quelli spazi, non ho proprio capito le scelte del Tata...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

aia ecco il nano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2014)

ste ginocchiate sul ginocchio quanto fanno male!

come se la fa sotto l'Atletico quando tocca palla Messi


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2014)

L'Atletico Madrid ha un'organizzazione di gioco incredibile. Grandissimo Simeone.


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arda


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2014)

*Risultato Finale:

Atletico Madrid-Barcellona 0-0*


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Gennaio 2014)

L'Atletico è una squadra con le palle, complimenti a Simeone. Inutile dire che ci asfalteranno senza pietà.


----------



## O Animal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Arda Turan mostruoso, da solo vale 400 volte il nostro centrocampo... Alla fine però erano sfiancati e il Barca avrebbe potuto fargli male, se solo avesse messo Neymar prima del 75' sto pollo argentino... Meglio così, tutti contenti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che partita ha fatto Turan?
Comunque poco da dire,se questi si presentano in questo stato contro di noi...


----------



## Gekyn (11 Gennaio 2014)

anche il capitano che ora non ricordo il nome è stato un grande!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2014)

È finita 0-0 ma è stata una partita di un'intensità clamorosa, non faceva in tempo a rifiatare un attimo il portatore di palla(o catalano o madrileno) che gli avversari già lo pressavano, di fatto la partita s'è giocata per lo più a centrocampo.
Impressionante, poi, l'ordine con cui l'Atletico sta in campo, tutti dietro la palla quando il Barça la portava con Villa e Costa a pressare e le due linee di centrocampo e difesa a formare una doppia diga, sulle fasce gli esterni ripiegavano *sempre* aiutando il terzino(clamorosa la prestazione di Turan che ha fatto terra bruciata sulla sinistra) e ovviamente tutti pronti a ripartire, coralmente, in fase di costruzione. Io non so come faremo ad affrontarli, questi se la son giocata alla pari col Barcellona e credo che le due squadre siano sullo stesso livello almeno per la stagione 2013-2014.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Gennaio 2014)

L'atletico ci umilierà. L'unica speranza sarà la partita casalinga, dove forse potremo compiere un miracolo come l'anno scorso. Ma a casa loro non ci sarà partita.


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Se non si vince con due gol in casa senza subirne siamo fuori. 
Condizione fisica mostruosa


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Se non si vince con due gol in casa senza subirne siamo fuori. 
Condizione fisica mostruosa


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Caleranno... Ma quando mai, questi correvano come lepri, dai che giocatori che esistono, e quanto scarso il nostro campionato. La loro è un misto di velocità e tecnica doppia rispetto all'Italia, almeno nei top club.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Come dissi un minuto dopo il sorteggio: è la peggiore squadra che potevamo capitare dopo il Bayern.


----------



## Frikez (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come dissi un minuto dopo il sorteggio: è la peggiore squadra che potevamo capitare dopo il Bayern.



In effetti con Chelsea ed Arsenal ce la giocavamo, idem il Psg


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come dissi un minuto dopo il sorteggio: è la peggiore squadra che potevamo capitare dopo il Bayern.



Concordo, perché a differenza nostra è una squadra organizzatissima, grazie al vero top player che ha ovvero Simeone. Nonostante tecnicamente sia abissalmente più forte dell'Atletico, paradossalmente sarebbe stato meglio incontrare l'altra madrilena.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo, perché a differenza nostra è una squadra organizzatissima, grazie al vero top player che ha ovvero Simeone. Nonostante tecnicamente sia abissalmente più forte dell'Atletico, paradossalmente sarebbe stato meglio incontrare l'altra madrilena.



Esattamente, era meglio il Real. Squadra che almeno qualche occasione te la lascia creare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

No vabbè non diciamo fesserie. Contro il Real Madrid non saremmo mai passati, contro questi almeno abbiamo delle piccolissime possibilità (loro rimangono i favoritissimi sia chiaro).


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No vabbè non diciamo fesserie. Contro il Real Madrid non saremmo mai passati, contro questi almeno abbiamo delle piccolissime possibilità (loro rimangono i favoritissimi sia chiaro).



Se l'Atletico gioca con questa intensità nella doppia sfida ci massacra. Tutte le avversarie sarebbero state difficili, per me sarebbe stato meglio se avessimo pescato Borussia o United con le quali avremmo avuto qualche chances in più, tenendo sempre presente che al momento non sono in forma ma magari a febbraio/marzo possono essere le peggiori da incontrare. Secondo me ce la possiamo giocare solamente se l'Atletico non è in condizione e se riusciamo a fare un gol subito all'andata in modo tale da farli sbilanciare in avanti per trovare il gol.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se l'Atletico gioca con questa intensità nella doppia sfida ci massacra. Tutte le avversarie sarebbero state difficili, per me sarebbe stato meglio se avessimo pescato Borussia o United con le quali avremmo avuto qualche chances in più, tenendo sempre presente che al momento non sono in forma ma magari a febbraio/marzo possono essere le peggiori da incontrare. Secondo me ce la possiamo giocare solamente se l'Atletico non è in condizione e se riusciamo a fare un gol subito all'andata in modo tale da farli sbilanciare in avanti per trovare il gol.


Secondo me tale intensità non la tengono fino a febbraio. Poi sia chiara una cosa, la spagna è una cosa e l'europa ne è un'altra. Contro il Barcellona in due occasioni quest'anno non siamo mai stati del tutto umiliati, anzi nella gara d'andata abbiamo quasi fatto nostro tutto il primo tempo.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me tale intensità non la tengono fino a febbraio. Poi sia chiara una cosa, la spagna è una cosa e l'europa ne è un'altra. Contro il Barcellona in due occasioni quest'anno non siamo mai stati del tutto umiliati, anzi nella gara d'andata abbiamo quasi fatto nostro tutto il primo tempo.



Lo spero anch'io. Hai ragione sul Barcellona, ma secondo me possiamo soffrire molto di più una squadra ben organizzata come l'Atletico rispetto ad una squadra molto forte ma che ti concede qualche occasione come il Barcellona. Ripeto, non se non dovessero essere in forma per febbraio, allora ce la potremmo giocare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lo spero anch'io. Hai ragione sul Barcellona, ma secondo me possiamo soffrire molto di più una squadra ben organizzata come l'Atletico rispetto ad una squadra molto forte ma che ti concede qualche occasione come il Barcellona. Ripeto, non se non dovessero essere in forma per febbraio, allora ce la potremmo giocare.



.
Attualmente 80% loro , 20% noi come possibilità di passare.


----------



## Frikez (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No vabbè non diciamo fesserie. Contro il Real Madrid non saremmo mai passati, contro questi almeno abbiamo delle piccolissime possibilità (loro rimangono i favoritissimi sia chiaro).



Appunto, col Real ne prendevamo 4 all'andata e 4 al ritorno, non scherziamo.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come dissi un minuto dopo il sorteggio: è la peggiore squadra che potevamo capitare dopo il Bayern.



ma per favore....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma per favore....



Solo perchè non ha il nome si dice che era il male minore dell'urna. Ma è probabile non abbiate mai visto mezza partita dell'Atletico quest'anno.


----------



## Doctore (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non dobbiamo esagerare ne da una parte ne dall altra...
Allora il milan ha poche chance di passare indipendentemente se la squadra si chiama bayern,real,atletico,mach utd ecc...
Diciamo che se devo scegliere tra bayern e atletico madrid...scelgo l altletico semplicemente perche se con il bayer ho zero possibilita di passare...con l atletico so che ho piu chance ma sempre poca roba eh.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Solo perchè non ha il nome si dice che era il male minore dell'urna. Ma è probabile non abbiate mai visto mezza partita dell'Atletico quest'anno.



Sono anni che noi soffriamo più i singoli che la squadra nel complesso.
Senza quel Messi, lo scorso anno Barcellona-Milan sarebbe stata una partita diversa, nonostante il Barça facesse sempre il solito tiki-taka.
L'Atletico gioca benissimo ed è una squadra solida.... ma ha anche dei limiti soprattutto per vie centrali. E si può colpire lì. Il Barça è scarso diero, ma è una debolezza che non riesci a sfruttare perché non ti permettono proprio di fare possesso negli ultimi 25 metri.
Il PSG non ha un'identità di squadra ma i colpi dei singoli ti avrebbero seppellito.
Il Real con Ronaldo e Bale e l'esperienza di Ancelotti ti avrebbe massacrato.
Lo United era la più abbordabile.
Le tedesche ti demolivano perché giocano molto sulla velocità di gioco.
Col Chelsea si poteva giocare.

Oh, dovevi affrontare per forza una prima di un girone. Tra le prime l'Atletico era tra le 2 o 3 più abbordabili, ma nessuno ha mai detto che sia facile.
Ripeto: noi soffriamo i singoli e la velocità più di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono anni che noi soffriamo più i singoli che la squadra nel complesso.
> Senza quel Messi, lo scorso anno Barcellona-Milan sarebbe stata una partita diversa, nonostante il Barça facesse sempre il solito tiki-taka.
> L'Atletico gioca benissimo ed è una squadra solida.... ma ha anche dei limiti soprattutto per vie centrali. E si può colpire lì. Il Barça è scarso diero, ma è una debolezza che non riesci a sfruttare perché non ti permettono proprio di fare possesso negli ultimi 25 metri.
> Il PSG non ha un'identità di squadra ma i colpi dei singoli ti avrebbero seppellito.
> ...



E' qui che non concordiamo, per me soffriamo l'organizzazione di squadra. Messi a S.Siro sono tre anni che non tocca palla.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Sono anni che noi soffriamo più i singoli che la squadra nel complesso.*
> Oh, dovevi affrontare per forza una prima di un girone. Tra le prime l'Atletico era tra le 2 o 3 più abbordabili, ma nessuno ha mai detto che sia facile.
> Ripeto: noi soffriamo i singoli e la velocità più di ogni altra cosa.


Tipo la Juve o l'Inter infarcite di Top Players.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2014)

se il real avesse un altro allenatore vincerebbe la liga, barcellona e atletico non sono all'altezza quest'anno


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se il real avesse un altro allenatore vincerebbe la liga, barcellona e atletico non sono all'altezza quest'anno



tipo allegri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se il real avesse un altro allenatore vincerebbe la liga, barcellona e atletico non sono all'altezza quest'anno



mmm...alla fine basta vincere contro le piccole per vincere il Campionato...soprattutto in Liga
Barcellona anche senza Messi può batterle tutte


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me la liga è un triangolare.
Chi fa piu punti negli scontri tra:atletico-real-barca vince il titolo.
Praticamente se fai 12 punti in questa triangolare vinci la liga al 99.9%


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tipo allegri.



non confondiamo la nutella con un altra sostanza dello stesso colore..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Secondo me la liga è un triangolare.
> Chi fa piu punti negli scontri tra:atletico-real-barca vince il titolo.
> Praticamente se fai 12 punti in questa triangolare vinci la liga al 99.9%



non basterebbero perchè metti caso che il Real stendeva entrambi aveva cmq 6 punti di vantaggio su di loro...per me la Liga si vince battendo quasi tutte le piccole...giusto 2 massimo 3 partite contro le piccole puoi steccare


----------



## pennyhill (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il problema come ho già scritto questa estate, e che tolte le due solite note, per il resto sono finiti i soldi. 

Albiol - Napoli
Alcantara - Bayern
Azpilicueta - Chelsea
Cazorla - Arsenal
De Gea - United
Garcia - City
Llorente - Giuve
Martinez - Bayern
Mata - Chelsea
Monreal - Arsenal
Navas - City
Negredo - City
Reina - Napoli
Silva - City
Soldado - Spurs
Torres - Chelsea

16 giocatori nel giro della nazionale che giocano all'estero. Ovviamente non tutti, ma una volta qualche elemento avrebbe trovato spazio nel Valencia, nel Depor o non so dove, ora se non gioca nel barsà o nel Real, vai sicuramente all'estero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il problema come ho già scritto questa estate, e che tolte le due solite note, per il resto sono finiti i soldi.
> 
> Albiol - Napoli
> Alcantara - Bayern
> ...



citerei anche borja valero anche se non fa parte del giro della nazionale, ingiustamente secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il problema come ho già scritto questa estate, e che tolte le due solite note, per il resto sono finiti i soldi.
> 
> Albiol - Napoli
> Alcantara - Bayern
> ...


Non ci sono nazionali spagnoli che giocano in patria? (Esclusi quelli di Real e Barca ovviamente)


----------



## pennyhill (15 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ci sono nazionali spagnoli che giocano in patria? (Esclusi quelli di Real e Barca ovviamente)



Considera questo dato: Nel 2013 la nazionale di Del Bosque ha giocato 17 gare. Non prendiamo in considerazione chi come Negredo, Soldado, ecc... ha iniziato l'anno in squadre della Liga per poi andare all'estero. Non prendiamo in considerazione chi come David Villa ha giocato nel barsà, c'è un solo giocatore non di barsà e real, che ha giocato nella Liga per tutto il 2013, ed ha giocato più di 2 partite nella nazionale, ed è Koke a quota 7 gare.
Koke che come Diego Costa, probabilmente lascerà la Liga la prossima estate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non basterebbero perchè metti caso che il Real stendeva entrambi aveva cmq 6 punti di vantaggio su di loro...per me la Liga si vince battendo quasi tutte le piccole...giusto 2 massimo 3 partite contro le piccole puoi steccare



infatti, gli scontri diretti sono sicuramente importanti, am per vincere la liga non dvei steccare mia, anche un errore può essere fatale


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Considera questo dato: Nel 2013 la nazionale di Del Bosque ha giocato 17 gare. Non prendiamo in considerazione chi come Negredo, Soldado, ecc... ha iniziato l'anno in squadre della Liga per poi andare all'estero. Non prendiamo in considerazione chi come David Villa ha giocato nel barsà, c'è un solo giocatore non di barsà e real, che ha giocato nella Liga per tutto il 2013, ed ha giocato più di 2 partite nella nazionale, ed è Koke a quota 7 gare.
> Koke che come Diego Costa, probabilmente lascerà la Liga la prossima estate.



Pensavo che l'Athletic avesse tra le proprie fila qualche nazionale, invece nulla. Bah situazione alquanto triste quella spagnola.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pensavo che l'Athletic avesse tra le proprie fila qualche nazionale, invece nulla. Bah situazione alquanto triste quella spagnola.



Aveva due campioni del mondo (Javi Martinez e Llorente), che ovviamente sono andati all'estero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aveva due campioni del mondo (Javi Martinez e Llorente), che ovviamente sono andati all'estero.


Andando un po' O.T.
Secondo te è attuabile in una qualsiasi squadra italiana il modello Athletic?


----------



## pennyhill (15 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andando un po' O.T.
> Secondo te è attuabile in una qualsiasi squadra italiana il modello Athletic?



In teoria si, nella pratica invece non saprei.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aveva due campioni del mondo (Javi Martinez e Llorente), che ovviamente sono andati all'estero.



potenzialmente ha muniain


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> potenzialmente ha muniain



Muniain è un fenomeno...figurati se rimane la


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Muniain è un fenomeno...figurati se rimane la



concordo


----------

